

Tesla Model S purchased with Bitcoin - theboywho
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-purchased-with-bitcoin-2013-12

======
mhamel
2 very similar investments - skyrocketing, then dropping, then back up again.
Confusing and defying the analysts.

